# Proven Cock(Pair)



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

My President/Topo/Calia cock(pictured) and his mate have proven themselves their first year breeding.Only bred one round from them and one of the eggs got broken accidently early.They produced a beautiful little hen that clocked 2 times in the top 10% in my combine.20th-617 birds,13th 550 birds,then she was pulled for Stock by my buddy that flew her.Only time and the basket will tell next year if it's a hit pair.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

One offspring flying 2 races = proven now? I think that may be jumping the gun a bit, but he is definitely a good looking bird!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea probably is jumping the gun,but see it gives me Hope.Thanks.And the bird did win the Pick Bird Pool out 0f 28 lofts and 550 birds,and also help my buddy win Club and Section in the combine in a 291 mi race,so I gotta keep Hope.I guess the post should've read Hopefully A Proven Pair.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

First I would definitely keep the pair together. Also my philosophy is stock winners, top 10 birds, and top 10% birds in the loft and the pairs they come from. If she does not produce winners like her, then fly her old birds. She still has worth in the racing department.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would also ask for a round of late hatches off her if the pair hits again. This way you have her offspring to cross into siblings. I did this with a bird I gave a guy that won him a race and bred him a winner. I got a hen off him that has proven a very good breeder putting multiple birds at the top of the sheet. I find this a good way to bring in half your own proven blood with your buddies top stuff. The hen I got was off the best two young birds in his loft that year. The other bird he flew for a guy in Denver. It happened to be off imports. Nice way to get some good blood to cross into what you know produces.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The sire of the hen I am shipping you Tuesday is off a brother of the winner and breeder of the winner I mentioned in the post prior. She will give you something to cross with your cocks offspring. The current mating will also give you some President blood. I think my Kahuna has some Calia blood in him. 771 was down the sheet in the 300 but was the guys 2nd bird home. His birds did not do so well this week. May not have had them ready. 771 still showed us a 15th a few weeks ago and is one of the top birds home for him.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice bird joe i got 10th at lbra that the nephew of the president


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Randy,
The pair is definately staying together.Your strategy sound good.Looking forward to getting that pair from you,and having a brother to 1006 to breed from.

Aris,
Congrats! This cock may be related to your LBRA bird.You gave him to me at 5 wks old on one of my trips down.We thought he was Hen.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a special bird right there! Hope they breed well for you.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

good looking bird you've got there! I don't know what it is about him looking at me through the computer screen, but he looks smart


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Josepe said:


> My President/Topo/Calia cock(pictured) and his mate have proven themselves their first year breeding.Only bred one round from them and one of the eggs got broken accidently early.They produced a beautiful little hen that clocked 2 times in the top 10% in my combine.20th-617 birds,13th 550 birds,then she was pulled for Stock by my buddy that flew her.Only time and the basket will tell next year if it's a hit pair.


 I am happy for your success !  Not sure a 2 times in the top 10% make this a "proven" pair, but certainly are moving in that direction. People will have different thoughts on the matter, but when a pair has a "hit", I like to know if it is really "joint" operation, or if it is a real gem mated to an average pigeon. 

In the theoretical world, I would place a gold star onto the breeding card of both the hen and the cock, then I would repair them to another mate. The idea being to have this cock and hen produce additional winners with different mates. It's possible that on paired again, that only the cock or the hen produces another winner, either way they get another gold star. 

Find a hen or a cock, which has produced multiple winners with multiple mates, then in my mind, one truly has a "proven" breeder. And by pairing with multiple mates, you now will have multiple offspring with different mates, and then the real test if these offspring can actually pass on those winning genes to their offspring is the next logical progression. 

A pair which might produce winners, if those winners can not go on to produce additional winners, then there is no prepotency within the line, and the winning race career of the fancier will soon be over. Which you may have heard has occurred with fanciers over the years. A chance acquisition of a good bird which produces winners out of turn, but for whatever reason, once that particular bird is gone, the whole winning process comes to a grinding halt. 

I don't think that anyone has actually sat down and spelled out all of the "rules" of such a game we play, because I suspect if we all really took an honest assessment of the difficulty of the challenge, maybe a lot of us would have just quit, right there and then. 

So few fanciers have actually built a Champion level breeding team. They may own some number of race champions which they have purchased, but putting a team of pairs together that will produce an extraordinary number of exceptional birds out of turn, is just a very rare thing. 

Keep producing winners, and you be moving in that direction.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments.He's been special to me since I got him as a baby.His comformation and the way he carried himself just Stood Out.He looked Perfect in every way.I actually paired him to his mate on the same basis,a beautiful small/medium hen who also stood out among the hens.I guess you'd call it pairing type to type.

Warren,
It's already crossed my mind to repair them at some point in the future to see who's who's and what's what.


----------

